# More oops.



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

The Sparkle-ets at 5 days: Boy=5#, Girl (all black) =3 7/8#.
First pic with mom, 1st day out of the pen. 




















Chubs kids, The Chipmunks (one is a girl, after all!), 3 days old.
















the girl, 3 3/8#, 3 days, has a star on her head








bigger boy, 4 3/4#, has a bit of white on one front foot








Smaller boy, 4 1/8#, splashiest markings, and blue eyes, getting weighed









Pinky Whitehead's twins, born Saturday - 2 days old. The mostly white one is a girl, 3 7/8# with blue eyes, and the boy, 4 3/4#, with brown eyes.

























May need to rethink the buck apron thing or get better directions before next year...


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

They're so cute! Love the pictures!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Awwwe


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Adorable! 

I had considered a buck apron before and you are definitely not selling me on the idea lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Such cutie pies!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Oh my!! Well, all of your oops are veryyyy beautiful. I'm jealous!!! I never get such a pretty color mixup!! Let me borrow your buck and buck apron next year 🤣🤣🤣 

How many oops baby's did you end up with?


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

Baby goat pattern on the 1st baby goat. Too much cuteness!!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Precious! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oops babies are cute.

But man the buck apron doesn’t seem to be bulletproof.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww!  They’re so little and adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well youve gotten beautiful oooops. Ive used buck aprons, and Never got anything like that! 🙃


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Rancho Draco said:


> Adorable!
> 
> I had considered a buck apron before and you are definitely not selling me on the idea lol


I don't want to dismiss the buck apron concept because too many people have used one successfully. I must have measured wrong or tied it on wrong or something. The whole reason for it was to put off baby arrivals until at least March...


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

brigieboo said:


> Oh my!! Well, all of your oops are veryyyy beautiful. I'm jealous!!! I never get such a pretty color mixup!! Let me borrow your buck and buck apron next year 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> How many oops baby's did you end up with?


All of them.
Buck will be sold this year if you are interested. Apron can go with him...


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Lilgoatgal said:


> Baby goat pattern on the 1st baby goat. Too much cuteness!!!


He's kind of got a "Z" on one side so he's being called Zorro!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute babies. Congrats


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

They are AWESOME 😍 😍 😍 😍


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Cute little stinkers!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

alwaystj9 said:


> May need to rethink the buck apron thing


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Cute babies! Congrats on your malfunctioning apron. LOL

I used an apron on one of my Nigie bucks and it worked wonderfully- no oops babies.


----------

